# Intel Mac Mini

## maverickapollo

I have installed Gentoo to my Mac Mini, and it works well, with the exception of any power operation.

It refuses to shutdown, and prints alot of information to the screen then just sits there until powerd off. Anyone come across this before? Any ideas on how to fix this error?

I used GenKernel to create the kernel image from the Gentoo sources.

----------

## Rexilion

Can you post the errors please?

----------

## maverickapollo

I'm not entily sure how to find the shutdown logs..or if there are actually any. 

How can I see the logs without having to type everything I see on the screen?

----------

## Rexilion

You have a camera?   :Wink: 

----------

## cach0rr0

probably fare a bit better if you crafted your own kernel

pay special attention to ACPI options as you go through menuconfig

some helpful links for getting you going doing your own kernel in my signature.

----------

